# Couple of Bugs have been fixed.



## Vegeta (Mar 3, 2006)

Okay, a few of the bugs that were caused by the recent attacks have been fixed. Namely the one were a newer post appears before an older, and the newest when you get a nice PHP error when trying to get into a thread.

If any of these occur again, please PM me.

~Ronin.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice, thanks for the update.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 3, 2006)

err... there's some kind of Quadruple posts apearing... is this another bug?...


----------



## Kakashu (Mar 10, 2006)

thanx for the update. just to tell ya, i had some trouble the other day with posting. i don't know if it was the computer i was using or what. just thougt i'd let you know.


----------



## C?k (Mar 10, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> err... there's some kind of Quadruple posts apearing... is this another bug?...


 
probably just an impatient poster lol


----------



## trottingfox (Mar 15, 2006)

ya thx i guess but what was rong


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats a great job Ronin


----------



## vanh (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks God you


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 16, 2006)

I was one of those plagued by these bugs. Thanks!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 16, 2006)

Horay! the forum is clean of disease!


----------



## Ah B (Mar 16, 2006)

Good to know you're fixing, Ronin.


----------

